# Bemy Abo kündigen?



## Franzi20P (3 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem und bitte um Hilfe.
Ich habe vor kurzem mitbekommen, dass bei meiner Tochter immer 4.99€ abgebucht werden und habe sie dann gefragt wieso,weshalb,warum.
Es stellte sich raus, dass ihr Abo bei BeMy aktiviert wurde und sie weiß selber nicht ganz WAS das ist und WANN sie das gemacht haben soll.
Leider finde ich im Internet nichts sinnvolles zu BeMy was mir weiterhelfen könnte. Ich habe Vodafone.de auch schon eine Email geschrieben und um Hilfe gebeten, doch leider noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wer hier weiter weiß bitte melden.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2011)

Vermutlich handelt es sich um bemydate.mobi.

Hier findest Du eine Mailadresse, mit der Du Kontakt aufnehmen kannst: http://www.bemydate.mobi/web/Forward.action?content=help (ganz unten).


----------



## Franzi20P (3 Juli 2011)

Danke für die Information. Ich habe mich da sofort erkundigt und leider festgestellt, dass es die falsche Seite ist.


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2011)

Worum gehts denn inhaltlich bei Deinem Abo?


----------



## Franzi20P (3 Juli 2011)

Wenn ich das wusste !? Ich weiß nur, dass sie schon probiert hat eine sms an 55455 zu schreiben um das Abo zu kündigen.
Doch da stand nur : Sie konnten nicht abgemeldet werden, da Sie diesen Service nicht abonniert haben.
Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2011)

Wo kommen denn die SMS her? Gibts da irgendwas im Handy?


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2011)

Hast Du es mal hier probiert: https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/

Ich trenne den Thread mal ab, das geht hier sonst zu arg durcheinander...


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2011)

So, erledigt.


----------



## Franzi20P (3 Juli 2011)

Nein da habe ich es noch nicht probiert aber danke. 
Im Handy hab ich leider auch nichts gefunden. Das Einzige was ich gefunden habe, was uns vielleicht auch sogar weiterhelfen könnte ist diese Seite  http://endkunden-support.mobileandmore.eu/
Und da habe ich auch alles angegeben und eine Nachricht erhalten, dass die sich drum kümmern werden aber ob das klappt, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## Franzi20P (3 Juli 2011)

Ich habe die Seite gefunden.  
Es ist wohl doch BeMydate.mobi
Da ich eben bei ihr im Handy eine alte sms gefunden habe.
Ich weiß zwar nicht was sie bei so einer Seite will und sie sagt auch, dass sie damit nichts zu tun hat aber naja. man weiß ja nie ! :'P
Danke, dass du versucht hast zu helfen :')


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2011)

Jederzeit gerne!


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2011)

//background

Inhaber der bemydate.mobi ist O.T.
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/bemydate.mobi

O.T. ist ebenfalls Geschäftsführer der

datedicted GmbH
Pfuelstrasse 5
10997 Berlin

und der

Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH
Pfuelstrasse 5
10997 Berlin

Er gehört offenbar zu der Gruppe "innovativer Diensteanbieter", die man, wenn man die Dinge beim Namen nennen dürfte, auch anders bezeichnen könnte...

ein paar vielösagende Fundstücke aus Google-Suchen nach dem Herrn O.T.


> lästiger als Kacke am Schuh





> wenn ich den Namen O.Th. schon höre kriege ich das zittern



stayfriends? Eher nicht der von O.Th.?
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,720924,00.html#ref=rss


----------



## Julia Bachor (8 September 2011)

na toll ich hab dass selbe problem wie griegt man dieses abo jetzt wider weg ?? =(


----------



## Julia Bachor (8 September 2011)

Hey an alle ich weis jetzt wie man dieses abo bei "bemydate" kündigt ihr müsst euch wohl irgendwie auf dieser seite http://www.bemydate.mobi/web/Login.action?log-out=true&showPage= angemeldet haben.... ihr müsst dort rein gehen und auf mein konto und dort steht das abo das muss man schließen steht da auf english "close" danach müsste das abo gekündigt sein danach würd ich auch grad das ganze konto löschen damit es auch wirklich weg ist hab ich auch gemacht =) libe grüße und viel glück Julia


----------



## hchou (9 September 2011)

Ich hab dummerweise auch so ein Abo abgeschlossen über das Internet, das war eine Falle bei einem Gewinnspiel!!
Nun habe ich auf der homepage auf "close" gedrückt und mein Konto deaktiviert. Allerdings steht in den AGB, dass mit Deaktivierung des Kontos noch keine Kündigung vorliegt. Ich habe zwar das Abo gekündigt, aber in den AGB steht auch was von Kündigungsfrist, die ich aber nirgendswo finden kann ... Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Honeyball (10 September 2011)

Hab einfach bei meinen Handy-Anbieter angerufen.
Trotz Prepaid Handy bekam ich sogleich die erforderliche Auskunft.
Meine Tochter hat auch die Seite bei BeMy und Jamba besucht und gleich ein Abo aufgedrückt bekommen.
Jetzt werden regelmäßig 4,99 Euro abgebucht. Vodafone gab mir ohne weiteres die Telefonnummer von dem Anbieter  Bemy  (01805693283) und Jamba ( 01805554890) bekam ich dann auch gleich dazu
Bei Bemy durfte ich die ganze Woche anrufen...da ging erst keiner ans Telefon. Ha, dann hab ich die Halsabschneider aber doch erreicht, hab auf meine Rechte tendiert und denen erstmal was von ;keine Elterneinwilligung, unter 18 Jahre, Verbraucherschutz und so weiter erklärt  und siehe da, mein Geld soll innerhalb der nächsten 20 Tage zurückerstattet werden, das Abo ist gekündigt und alle sind zufrieden. *grins*
Bei Jamba hat es gleich beim ersten mal geklappt. Ein Anruf, super freundliche Dame, Kündigung und Geld direkt aufs Handy zurück.*seelenfrieden*

Gut Glück die Damen und Herren

PS.und die Kohle nicht auf einmal ausgeben


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2011)

Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt





Honeyball schrieb:


> ...keine Elterneinwilligung


Genau genommen kann das so nicht stimmen. Das Handy läuft doch bestimmt auf Mama oder Papa Honeyball und somit kann so ein Anbieter davon ausgehen, dass der Nutzer volljährig ist - prüfen muss er das in solchen Fällen vorher nicht! Außerdem - bei 4,99 pro Woche greift womöglich der Taschengeldparagraph!


----------



## Stefani (10 September 2011)

was ist das für ein scheiß
bekommt man da einfach ohne es zu wissen ein abo aufgedrückt
sone unverschemtheit
wie kann ich das jetzt kündigen ?


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2011)

Stefani schrieb:


> bekommt man da einfach ohne es zu wissen ein abo aufgedrückt


So kann man vermuten! Kunden solcher Abonnementenanbieter sind überwiegend unachtsame Nutzer, Leute, die sich nicht auskennen, denen alles erst mal gern egal ist, Minderjährige und Minderdenkende (Aufzählung nicht abschließend!)



Stefani schrieb:


> wie kann ich das jetzt kündigen ?


Kommt drauf an, welcher Anbieter das bei dir ist:


Honeyball schrieb:


> Anbieter Bemy (01805693283) und Jamba (01805554890)


----------



## tina228 (10 September 2011)

wo steht denn 'close'? ._.


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2011)

tina228 schrieb:


> wo steht denn 'close'? ._.


Wie meinen?


----------



## BenTigger (10 September 2011)

Julia Bachor schrieb:


> dort steht das abo das muss man schließen *steht da auf english "close"* danach müsste das abo gekündigt sein



Das war damit gemeint....


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2011)

Ah, danke.

Ist halt nur die Frage, wo


> close


erscheint und warum. Weshalb sollte eine deutsche Firma aus Berlin deutschen Kunden in englisch schreiben? Wie ist das Abo überhaupt zu Stande gekommen? Übers Internet oder als WAP-Dienst im _mobilen Internet_? Warum werden hier immer nur Fragen gestellt und nicht der Support der Anbieterin (unter Benennung der beglückten Handynummer) bemüht?



			
				Datedicted GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Sie erreichen uns und unseren Kundendienst per Post unter folgender Adresse:
> 
> Datedicted GmbH
> Pfuelstr. 5
> ...


----------



## Hippo (10 September 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...Außerdem - bei 4,99 pro Woche greift womöglich der Taschengeldparagraph!



Ist ein Abo nicht wie wie ein Ratenzahlungskauf oder ein Dauerschuldverhältnis zu sehen?
>>> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taschengeldparagraf#Bewirken_der_Leistung


----------



## chloe (12 September 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich hatte genau das gleiche Probelm! Meine Mutter hat heute früh einen schock bekommen als sie meine Handyrechnung gesehen hat! Wir haben eine Kostenkontrolle angefordert und haben dann gesehen das 2x 4,99EUR an BemyDate Flirt Paket abgebucht worden sind und 1x 2,99EUR für Content.. wenn ich mich über dieses Content schlau gemacht habe bin ich immer wieder auf BemyDate gestoßen also musste das irgendeinen zusammenhang haben. Damals war ich mit meinem Handy ein bisschen im Internet surfen und habe dann versehentlich auf die Werbung geklickt daraufhin habe ich eine SMS bekommen das ich in kürze irgendeinen Link erhalte der bis heute noch nicht da ist und das ich ein Abo abgeschlossen habe für 4,99€ die Woche! Aber das ich das Abo auch kündigen kann (unter www.scoreme.de/abos) .. ja von wegen! Da kam dann das die Seite nicht gefunden wird. Also habe ich mich im Internet schlau gemacht und habe herausgefunden das ich auf www.scoreme.de klicken muss und dann steht rechts oben "Aboverwaltung" dort müsst ihr eure Handynummer angeben und bekommt ein Passwort zugeschickt wo ihr euch dann damit einloggen könnt.. und siehe da, da stand dann das angebliche Abo was ich abgeschlossen haben soll! Dort habe ich dann auf die Papiertonne geklickt und habe kurz drauf eine SMS bekommen dass das Abo gelöscht ist!  jetzt warte ich mal auf nächste Woche ab und schaue ob mir wieder Geld abgezogen wird! Wenn ja weis ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter und ich glaube meine Mama flippt dann total aus. Die schiebt naütlich die ganze Schuld auf mich und hält mir Vorträge was das eigentlich soll und ob ich nicht aufpassen kann aber was kann ich denn dafür ?! Naja, gerne kann ich euch bescheid sagen ob es mir nächste Woche wieder geld abzieht oder ob das Abo wirklich gekündigt wurde was natürlich ein Traum wäre! Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hippo (12 September 2011)

Laß ihr mal hier im Forum lesen ...


----------



## Loly81 (10 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

also ich habe grade eben ne sms bekommen:
Ihr Abo (4.99 EUR) bei BeMy ist eingerichtet. Im Internet auf www.vodafone.de/abos finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick. Ihr Vodafone - Team.

Also irgendwie finde ich da nix drüber ....
Ich bin mir ausserdem sicher, nix aktiviert zu haben! Und die buchen einfach 4,99 ab, was fällt denen denn ein und wie werd ich das wieder los?
Kann mir einer helfen?

LG Lena


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Oktober 2011)

Loly81 schrieb:


> ...wie werd ich das wieder los?


Versuche es mal hier: http://scoreme.de/?q=login


----------



## lena89377 (12 Oktober 2011)

hallo, ich habe eben auch den beitrag in facebook gesehen und war auch so blöd so ein abo zu buchen! ich wusste überhaupt nicht was ich machen sollte und habe mir schnell im internet hilfe geholt. da stand man soll auf den link gehen ( https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/) ! dann muss man seine handynummer eingeben, krieg eine sms mit einem tan und den mus man dann da eingeben. dann muss man auf das abo was man deaktivieren möchte klicken und dann kommt links so ein kreuz, dann auf das 'mülleimer'-zeichen drück und schon ist das abo für die handynummer deaktivert!

liebe grüße und viel glück beim abo kündigen, leeena!


----------



## Addox3 (12 Oktober 2011)

Ich hab genau die Selbe scheiße -.- Kann des mri jemand machen ? Ich kann der person auch handy nummer geben ( Aber nicht heri wo es jeder sehen kann ) & auch mein accoutn bei bemydate . . Hab mich dort extra angemelet unm des wegzu bekommen . . ich brauch so ne gaga nicht ! Kann es mir jemand weg amchen ? ich evrsteh das wirklich nicht :/


----------



## Addox3 (12 Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand helfen ? Ich hab genau das gleiche mit dem 4.99 & ich check es nicht ich kreig es eifnach nicht weg -.-
Wer mri helfen kann soll sich bitte bei mri auf Facebook melden Okai
Ds ist mein Account
[XXX]
Bitte Bitte helft mir . . :/
Wär echt Supii :*

[modedit by Hippo: Pers. Daten entfernt. Kontaktaufnahme wenn dann über PN (hier im Forum "Unterhaltung" genannt]


----------



## Tina0411 (13 Oktober 2011)

So in den AGBS steht man muss eine sms mit Ja oder Ok oder Start schicken!! Hab ich nicht Ich habe auch kein Profil bei bemy date wie bekomm ich nun die scheiße los??? Bitte helft mir den die hotline ist echt für den ARSCH


----------



## der-H (16 Oktober 2011)

lena89377 schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe eben auch den beitrag in facebook gesehen und war auch so blöd so ein abo zu buchen! ich wusste überhaupt nicht was ich machen sollte und habe mir schnell im internet hilfe geholt. da stand man soll auf den link gehen ( https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/) ! dann muss man seine handynummer eingeben, krieg eine sms mit einem tan und den mus man dann da eingeben. dann muss man auf das abo was man deaktivieren möchte klicken und dann kommt links so ein kreuz, dann auf das 'mülleimer'-zeichen drück und schon ist das abo für die handynummer deaktivert!
> 
> liebe grüße und viel glück beim abo kündigen, leeena!



Vielen dank, es hat wunderbar geklappt mit dem Kündigen.
So einen Scheiß werde ich nie wieder anklicken.
Nochmals danke dafür
Gruß der-H


----------



## Schaaf (17 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, auch ich bin über Facebook in diese Falle getappt  voll ärgerlich!!!! Aber wenn ich über den Link gehe, steht dort ich habe keine Abos und Servichotline erreicht man keinen  Bin auch nicht bei Bemy Date angemeldet gewesen... Soll ich mich da anmelden um dann das Abo zu kündigen und dann das Profil löschen, oder zahl ich dann nochmal???


----------



## Dedel.DE (19 Oktober 2011)

ist mir auch paasiert...........
mein Sohn 12 Jahre hat 10 Tage erfolgreich gesurft. Mit dem Ergebnis das er 4-5 Abos abgeschlossen hat. Bemydate und GOLD_TOPIQ konnte über die Seite gopay deaktivieren. Für die anderen suche ich noch Lösungen!

Blinkgold_Abo (könnte eventuel das GOLD_TOPIQ gewesen sein)
Gemob (auf der Abrechnung von BildMobile gefunden GEMOB_XXXXX X=sind Ziffern)
MMC
Gruß Dedel


----------



## Hippo (19 Oktober 2011)

Guggst Du mal hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/blinko-games.27084/#post-280547
und hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/81964/?q=buongiorno&o=date&c[title_only]=1

Die buongiorno haben eine Verbindung zu blinko

Das Gemob - schreibt man das wirklich so?
Ich glaub eher das sind die hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...illa-mobile-gmbh-alias-mobilespy.32944/page-6
inkl. Gold Topiq


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2011)

Blinkogold ist von der Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH in München, Kündigung > HIER <, Gemob heißt GMOB (Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH), z.B. Yepp-Yepp > HIER < oder > HIER < und für MMC probiere mal das > HIER <.


----------



## Ditschi (20 Oktober 2011)

Es gibt einfache 2 Moeglichkeiten das ABO zu kuendigen:

https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/
"Hier gehts zur TAN-Anforderung" anklicken
Handynummer eingeben
TAN anfordern anklicken
TAN wird umgehend per SMS uebermittelt
Dann mit Handynummer und TAN-Nummer einloggen
Die abgeschlossenen Abos werden angezeigt
Links Haeckchen bei den Abos setzen welche geloescht/deaktivert werden sollen
Rechts den Papierkorb anklicken
Das war es

oder/und

Anruf beim "Servicepartner" von Bemy
Tel. 01805240077 (soweit was ich gelesen haben 14 Cent/Minute aus dem dt. Festnetz)
und telefonisch kuendigen

Habe heute abend (22:00 Uhr) zuerst online gekuendigt und zirka 1 Stunde spaeter sicherheitshalber unter der o.g. Tel. angerufen. Bin erstaunlich schnell durchgekommen (schaetze die gesamte Verbindungsdauer auf 3 Minuten). Habe der wirklich freundlichen Dame die Handynummer genannt und diese hat mir prompt mitgeteilt, dass das ABO um 22:00 Uhr bereits gekuendigt wurde.


----------



## Hippo (20 Oktober 2011)

Und wie willst Du das im Zweifelsfall nachweisen?


----------



## Ditschi (20 Oktober 2011)

Ich beobachte die Handyabrechnung. Und wenn nach wie vor abgebucht wird werde ich entsprechende Massnahmen einleiten. Unbenommen davon kann man sog. Onlinedienste, soviel wie ich weiss, auch beim Handyanbieter deaktivieren.


----------



## Hippo (20 Oktober 2011)

Das war nicht die Frage.
Die war: Wie willst Du nachweisen daß Du genau heute das Abo rechtswirksam gekündigt hast?


----------



## Ditschi (20 Oktober 2011)

Angeblich bekomme ich in den naechsten Tagen noch diesbezueglich eine email von der bemy-Rechnungsabteilung.


----------



## Hippo (20 Oktober 2011)

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang ...
Schreib´ uns wenns so ist!


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2011)

Ditschi schrieb:


> Unbenommen davon kann man sog. Onlinedienste, soviel wie ich weiss, auch beim Handyanbieter deaktivieren.


Das sind keine echten Onlinedienste sondern man nennt das z. B. Handypayment oder Offlinebilling, egal welcher Schrott verbucht wird. Die von dir erwähnte Deaktivierung ist die s. g. Dritanbietersperre. Das macht T-Online schön länger, Telefonica/O2 seit kurzem und bei E-Plus und Vodafone weiß ich es nicht. Lesenswert dazu ist Teletons Posting:

*Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*


----------



## Dedel.DE (20 Oktober 2011)

Dedel.DE schrieb:


> ist mir auch paasiert...........
> mein Sohn 12 Jahre hat 10 Tage erfolgreich gesurft. Mit dem Ergebnis das er 4-5 Abos abgeschlossen hat. Bemydate und GOLD_TOPIQ konnte über die Seite gopay deaktivieren. Für die anderen suche ich noch Lösungen!
> 
> Blinkgold_Abo (könnte eventuel das GOLD_TOPIQ gewesen sein)
> ...



Hallo Forum
ich habe mit den Informationen hier im Forum tatsächlich alle Abos deaktivieren / kündigen können.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

P.S.: Es heißt natürlich GMOB_33233 - nicht wie oben geschrieben Gemob


----------



## ich2601 (21 Oktober 2011)

habe auch dieses problem. habe mich gerade auf der homepage angemeldet, habe auch den besagten pin bekommen, nur werden mir dort keine apos angezeigt die ich kündigen kann. habe gleich wieder auf meine vodafonerechnung geschaut, und in dem moment wurden mir wieder 4,99 belastet. das ist total scheiße, meine tochter war bei facebook unterwegs und zag hatte ich so ein schitt apo von bemy... vodafone konnte mir bis jetzt auch noch nicht weiter helfen... konnten oder wollten nicht ??? !!!!


----------



## Ditschi (21 Oktober 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang ...





Hippo schrieb:


> Schreib´ uns wenns so ist!




Habe tatsächlich heute per email nachstehende Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten:
----
*Von:* Datedicted / BeMyDate Support [mailto:[email protected]-m.de]
Bezug nehmend auf das mit Ihnen geführte Telefonat teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass zu der Rufnummer 0049xxx seit 
dem 19.10.2011 ein Abodienst bei der datedicted GmbH, welcher über das Internet aktiviert wurde, bestand. Hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen die Kündigung dessen. 
Sollten Sie Fragen bezüglich des gebuchten Dienstes haben, wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den Anbieter der Internetseite:

Datedicted GmbH
Pfuelstr. 5
10997 Berlin
E-Mail: [email protected]

Hotline: 01805-MYDATE (0,14 €/Min. aus dem Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 0,42 €/Min)
Fax: 01805-035319 (0,14 €/Min. aus dem Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 0,42 €/Min)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Customer Care
net mobile AG
Zollhof 17
DE 40221 Düsseldorf
Tel: 01805-240077 (0,14 €/Min. aus dem Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 0,42 €/Min)
FAX: 01805-240099 (0,14 €/Min. aus dem Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 0,42 €/Min)
EMAIL: [email protected]
Web: http://www.net-m.de


----------



## Ditschi (21 Oktober 2011)

ich2601 schrieb:


> habe auch dieses problem. habe mich gerade auf der homepage angemeldet, habe auch den besagten pin bekommen, nur werden mir dort keine apos angezeigt die ich kündigen kann. habe gleich wieder auf meine vodafonerechnung geschaut, und in dem moment wurden mir wieder 4,99 belastet. das ist total scheiße, meine tochter war bei facebook unterwegs und zag hatte ich so ein schitt apo von bemy... vodafone konnte mir bis jetzt auch noch nicht weiter helfen... konnten oder wollten nicht ??? !!!!



Schau mal den Beitrag 38 an. Bei mir hat es geklappt. Habe sogar eine Kündigungsbestätigung per Email erhalten


----------



## Slow_mo (22 Oktober 2011)

also das sind vllt. ein paar vögel, ziehen mir da 4,99 ab....

aber ohne mich habe mich da wo Ditschi sagte angemeldet und deaktiviert und gleich noch angerufen zur sicher heit und siehe da, das abo war weg.....

beitrag 38 ist hilfreich

danke schön Ditschi


----------



## maxking29 (22 Oktober 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Hast Du es mal hier probiert: https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/
> 
> Ich trenne den Thread mal ab, das geht hier sonst zu arg durcheinander...


Es fungzuniert bei mir mein Abo ist deaktivirte


----------



## Slow_mo (22 Oktober 2011)

da fragt man sich doch mal wie man zu dem abo kommt.....

ich habe zb. keine ahnung gehabt wie ich dazu kahm naja egal jetzt ist es weg und da bin ich froh, ich bezahle mich ja net dum und dusselig wegen diesen leuten....


----------



## ich2601 (23 Oktober 2011)

habe mich auch wie im Beitrag 38 erst einmal auf der homepage eingeloggt, konnte bemy gleich kündigen )))

vielen dank Ditschi


----------



## challe (30 Oktober 2011)

ich habe oder hatte genau das gleiche Problem hab es irgendwie geschafft ein Abo zu abonnieren fragt mich nicht wie ich weis es nicht :-( aufjedenfall hab ich es dann mit einer dieser berühmten Seiten versucht und war sehr skeptisch das es klappt hab dann hier erfahren das es noch sie seite www.scoreme.de gibt da hab ich das ganze dann noch einmal gemacht und sie da: DU HAST KEINE AKTIVEN DIENSTE! Ich bin mir aber immer noch nicht sicher ob es geklappt hat hoffe schon werde mal bis nächste Woche warten :b
Ich hoffe so hat es geklappt sag euch dann mal bescheid


----------



## cooky77 (5 November 2011)

Ich habe Heute auch so eine wohl schon bekannte, Bestätigungs SMS bekommen. 
Und bin nach kurzer suche hier gelandet, *vielen Dank* für den Tipp mit https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/.

Dort konnte ich mir die Deaktivierung gleich bestätigen lassen und habe sie mir auch Kopiert. 
Da ist mir aufgefallen das "mein" Abo schon am 3.10.11 aktiviert aber erst Heute abgebucht und gesimst wurde . 
Nicht das mir noch eine Rechnung ins Haus flattert, wer weis was die, aussehr meiner Nummer noch haben.

Hoffe von Vodafone die Daten zubekommen wann und wie ich zu dem Abo kam.

_*Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall bei der Verbraucher Zentrale melden. Das sollte jeder geschädigte machen, denn dort wird eine menge Geld ergaunert, auf unsere Kosten!!!*_

[modedit by Hippo: Schriftformatierung repariert]


----------



## hellfire (15 November 2011)

Hallo

Mein Neffe hatte leider den selben Fehler gemacht und ich konnte mich auf bemy.de mit irgend einem synonym namen anmelden, danach muss man auf mein konto gehn und kommt dann nach angabe seiner Handynummer zu einem Link der dass Abo anzeigt. Einfach auf close drücken und dann müsste dass abo gelöscht sein.

Nicht vergessen dass Bemy konto zu löschen.

Lg

Hellfire


----------



## xpd (16 November 2011)

bei mir auf der seite steht gar nicht :mein konto
kann das jemand noch mal genau sagen wo das is ich bin am verzweifeln


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 November 2011)

xpd schrieb:


> bei mir auf der seite steht gar nicht :mein konto


Was meinst du damit? Wenn es um Gopay geht, dann müsstest du deine Mobilfunknummer erst registrieren, hier: https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/index.php?register. Was aber mit der Nummer dann später noch so alles passieren kann, kannst du dir sicher nun selbst denken. Rufe doch einfach mal beim Support an und kläre die Sache telefonisch oder schreibe eine eMail hin. Allerdings muss man immer die Handynummer angeben, da sonst keine Zuordnung zum laufenden Abo möglich ist.


> https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/index.php?impressum
> *Kundenservice*
> 
> Bei Fragen zu dem genutzten Dienst erreichen Sie uns wie folgt:
> ...


https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/index.php?impressum


----------



## k... (18 November 2011)

wir wird man das scheis aboo los wo die nummer da von von ner sms die 1232111 ist weis wer was das für ein abo ist und wo ich dies kündigen kann?? in der sms steht was do von ich soll mich an datedicted wenden  hat wer ne ahnung wie ich das abo wieder los werd???


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2011)

Bist du betrunken oder vergewaltigst du die Tastatur immer so?


----------



## k... (18 November 2011)

ja tue ich immer und jetzt bringt mich dein kommentar immre noch nciht leider weiter oder weist du etwar wie ich vieleivht das abo da wiederlos werde????


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2011)

No Input, no Output - ganz einfach
Aus Deinem Geschreibsel wird nämlich keiner schlau.
Dann mußt eben selber lesen
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/95856/?q=datedicted&o=date


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2011)

k... schrieb:


> ...weist du etwar wie ich vieleivht das abo da wiederlos werde????


Bist wenigstens ehrlich und nicht angepisst (wie gelegentlich anderer Mimosen hier). Da du in dem Bemy-Thread schreibst, gehe ich mal scharf davon aus, dass du auch so eine Bemy-Abo an der Backe hast. Lies einfach ein paar Postings zurück, z. B was der Rüdiger > HIER < schreibt oder alternativ das > HIER < von Aka-Aka.


----------



## k... (18 November 2011)

danke für die hilfe mal sehen ob es jetzt endlich dan zu ende ist mit dem abo habe eine email geschrieben das sie dieses abo kündigen sollen sondst würde ichrecht liche schritte einleiten und jetzt muss uich mal abwarten abber schon einmal vielen dank für die hilf


----------



## k... (18 November 2011)

wo ran erkene ich das dass abo zu ende ist also gekündigt???


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich hatte noch nie so eines. Um Sicher zu gehen würde ich die Kündigung aber einfach noch einmal durchführen, womöglich zeigt das System irgendwie an, dass die Kündigung bereits erfolgreich war. Wie man den Kram richtig los wird beschreibt _Sysmart_ übrigens ganz prima hier: http://handyabokuendigen.wordpress....le-entertainment/bemydate-handy-abo-kundigen/



			
				Sysmart schrieb:
			
		

> *Bemydate Handy Abo kündigen*
> 
> Wie sie erfolgreich ein* bemydate Handy Abo kündigen* werde ich auf der folgenden Seite möglilchst genau beschreiben. Auf der webseite von *bemydate.mobi* ist in den AGB beschrieben wie man das Handy Abo kündigen kann. Hier findest Du einen Schritt für Schritt Anweisung für das kündigen des Handy Abos vor.
> Wichtiger Hinweis:
> ...


----------



## MAK (23 November 2011)

Sehr geehrter Herr T[xxx],

Ich fordere Sie hiermit auf mir meine 4,99 €, die Sie von meinem Handy (xxxx xxx xxxx) abgebucht haben für Ihren Abzocke Dienst „ bemydate “ innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden zurück zu überweisen, ansonsten werde ich Anzeige gegen Ihre Firma erstatten. Weiter habe ich den Dienst, der mir ohne mein Wissen aufgedrückt wurde, gerade eben telefonisch gekündigt. Falls Sie die telefonische Kündigung nicht einhalten sollten, betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben als weitere schriftliche Kündigung.

Nett das es noch solche A[xxx] wie Sie gibt!

Schriftliche Adressen:

datedicted GmbH
Pfuelstrasse 5
10997 Berlin

und der

Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH
Pfuelstrasse 5
10997 Berlin

und Telefon (Kündigung)

01805693283

LG, Manu

[modedit by Hippo: bitte keine Klarnamen und auch die Contenance bewahren]


----------



## der Wolff (23 November 2011)

Ich wollte auf youtube.de gehen und habe mich wohl vertippt , nämlich youtubel.de und da die Seite die Aufmachung von youtube hat, habe ich mir auch nix dabei gedacht. Und eigentlich kam mir erst dann die Idee, dass da etwas nicht stimmen könnte, als ich meine Handynummer schon eingegeben hatte.


----------



## Solrac (25 November 2011)

lena89377 schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe eben auch den beitrag in facebook gesehen und war auch so blöd so ein abo zu buchen! ich wusste überhaupt nicht was ich machen sollte und habe mir schnell im internet hilfe geholt. da stand man soll auf den link gehen ( https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/) ! dann muss man seine handynummer eingeben, krieg eine sms mit einem tan und den mus man dann da eingeben. dann muss man auf das abo was man deaktivieren möchte klicken und dann kommt links so ein kreuz, dann auf das 'mülleimer'-zeichen drück und schon ist das abo für die handynummer deaktivert!
> 
> 
> liebe grüße und viel glück beim abo kündigen, leeena!


Vielen dank! Bin auch drauf reingefallen. >.< Da denkt man sich nichts schlimmes und macht bei einer iPhone4 Verlosung mit und dabei kommt so ein Dreck raus! Nie wieder, egal was einfach NICHT MITMACHEN.
Ich hasse so Dreckszeug, ohne die Beiträge hier wär ich das wohl nie los geworden. Gut das ich sofort reagiert habe, dachte schon nachdem die SMS kam Abo- hä? Pro Woche 4,99?


Ab sofort geb ich keine e-mails oder Telefon Nummern mehr raus, egal wie verlockend ist eh nur alles gelogen. Gleich wie bei dem Top of Software Mist.
Danke an die Leute hier für die Erklärung!


----------



## kriemi (29 November 2011)

also ich ahhte diese nachricht heute morgen auch auf meinen handy habe gleich die hotline angerufen und gekündigt ,angeblich hatte ich im oktober eine mail bekommen und ´sie aktiviert was ich mir aber nicht erklären konnte ,da ich alle mails sofort lösche und gar nicht geöffnet hatte naja nun ist gekündigt und ärgerlich weil gleich 4.99 euro abgebucht worden sind


----------



## markus090473 (30 November 2011)

Franzi20P schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem und bitte um Hilfe.
> Ich habe vor kurzem mitbekommen, dass bei meiner Tochter immer 4.99€ abgebucht werden und habe sie dann gefragt wieso,weshalb,warum.
> Es stellte sich raus, dass ihr Abo bei BeMy aktiviert wurde und sie weiß selber nicht ganz WAS das ist und WANN sie das gemacht haben soll.
> ...



Bei bemy gibt es auf der Seite ganz unten eine Kontaktadresse( email), da schickst du deine Kündigung hin. Gleich mit Anwalt drohen. So bin ich innerhalb von 3 Tagen raus gewesen.


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2011)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/handy-abo-kuendigen


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2011)

markus090473 schrieb:


> Gleich mit Anwalt drohen.


Das beeindruckt bekanntlich überhaupt nicht, zumal die allerallerwenigsten Beschwerdeführer sich wirklich einen Anwalt nehmen. 1000 Leute werden abgezockt, 500 bemerken es nicht einmal, 200 beschweren sich, 100 kündigen zumindest, 50 wollen ihr Geld zurück und *-*200 setzen einen Anwalt ein.


----------



## smileysandy (4 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Heiko

ich habe auch so ein Abo von BemyDate erhalten, weil nicht woher es
kommt. Auf jeden Fall habe ich deinen Rat befolgt und habe das aktive Abo
bei goPay gefunden und deaktiviert.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist endlich Ruhe.
Was denkst du? ist es jetzt gekündigt?
Zumindest steht jetzt da
"keine aktiven Abos" und
deaktivierte Abos
sind jetz das
"BeMyDate Flirt Flirt Paket"


über eine schnelle Antwort freue ich mich sehr.
heiko, meine CallYa retter, ansonsten hätte ich
mir eine neue nummer zulegen müssen.
Naja steht ja noch nich fest ob es geklappt hat, also melde
dich bitte wenn du das liest ja?

DANKE


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2011)

Woher soll Heiko das wissen? Weder er noch ein anderer hier hat Kontakte ins gegenständliche System.


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Woher soll Heiko das wissen? Weder er noch ein anderer hier hat Kontakte ins gegenständliche System.


Da siehst wieder mal was uns hier zugetraut wird


----------



## Mali (8 Dezember 2011)

Liebe Leute,

vielen Dank für die Antworten und Beiträge,hoffe bin auch dieses Problem bald los.
Ich dachte wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat wo die Menschen sich gegeseitig respektieren. Es ist unveschämt Mitmenschen auf so eine brutale Weise abzuzocken.
Schämt Euch ByMy
Mali


----------



## crissi (8 Dezember 2011)

hey ich komme nicht weiter ich habe alles durchgelesen aber ich schaffe es nicht von dem scheriß weg zu kommen meine mama darf davon nixx verfahren und ich habe voll die panik 





Honeyball schrieb:


> Hab einfach bei meinen Handy-Anbieter angerufen.
> Trotz Prepaid Handy bekam ich sogleich die erforderliche Auskunft.
> Meine Tochter hat auch die Seite bei BeMy und Jamba besucht und gleich ein Abo aufgedrückt bekommen.
> Jetzt werden regelmäßig 4,99 Euro abgebucht. Vodafone gab mir ohne weiteres die Telefonnummer von dem Anbieter Bemy (01805693283) und Jamba ( 01805554890) bekam ich dann auch gleich dazu
> ...


----------



## crissi (8 Dezember 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich hatte noch nie so eines. Um Sicher zu gehen würde ich die Kündigung aber einfach noch einmal durchführen, womöglich zeigt das System irgendwie an, dass die Kündigung bereits erfolgreich war. Wie man den Kram richtig los wird beschreibt _Sysmart_ übrigens ganz prima hier: http://handyabokuendigen.wordpress.com/anbieter-von-handy-abo-produkten-mobile-entertainment/bemydate-handy-abo-kundigen/[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> Bei mir klappt es nicht und ich wil das Fuck abo nicht ey -.-´hilfe


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2011)

crissi schrieb:


> hey ich komme nicht weiter ich habe alles durchgelesen aber ich schaffe es nicht von dem scheriß weg zu kommen meine mama darf davon nixx verfahren und ich habe voll die panik
> 
> Bei mir klappt es nicht und ich wil das Fuck abo nicht ey -.-´hilfe


Dann hast du womöglich mit einem ganz anderen Abo zu tun. Schreibe mal etwas mehr darüber:

was steht genau in SMS von dem Anbieter?
was steht auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis (wenn du einen hast)?


----------



## lala_ (9 Dezember 2011)

da steht kündige erst dein flirtpaket ?
obwohl ich sowas nicht mal habe ??!

ich habe sowieos kein geld auf meinem handy aber wenn ihch wieder auflade nicht
das mein  ganzes geld dann weg ist : (


----------



## Hippo (10 Dezember 2011)

Hm - sorry - die foreneigene Kristallkugel ist grade in Reparatur.
Gehts etwas präziser?
Ansonsten hier lesen: Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen


----------



## Nena (11 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch auf die Abzocke von bemy reingefallen, als über facebook gesurft habe.
Ich habe Eure Beiträge gelesen und mein Abo über https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/
 gelöscht und sicherheitshalber bei bemy angerufen, ob das Abo tatsächlich deaktiviert ist. Am Telefon wurde mir dann auch die Deaktivierung bestätigt. Außerdem habe ich sicherheitshalber von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht und eine Email an [email protected] gesendet. Kann ich mir nun sicher sein, dass ich aus dem sch... Abo raus bin? 

Danke und LG
Nena


----------



## SeelenBlut666 (1 Januar 2012)

*hallo an alle erst mal ein gesundes neues jahr,ich habe heute morgen um 10 uhr von vodafone ein bestätigungs mail über bemy bekommen das mein abo aktiviert worden sei bei bemy doch weiss ich nicht mal was das ist ich habe sofort bei vodafone angerufen und die kommten mir nicht helfen nur mein handy sperren für so abos. dann erhilt ich eine nummer die gar nicht identisch mit der hier erwähnten nummer im forum. dann habe ich im netz mal rechagiert und herrausbekommen das bemy eine dating seite ist doch wie kann ich dieses abo was ich nie gemacht habe wieder löschen davon steht nix da. wer bitte kann mir helfen. *


----------



## wurzel64 (11 Januar 2012)

Hatte eine Abbuchung von 19,99 Euro. Vodafon Kundenservice hat sofort den Dienst gesperrt und mir eine Handynummer geschickt. 01805693283. Der Dienst wurde mit sofortiger Wirkung gekündigt, was per SMS umgehend bestätigt wurde.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Januar 2012)

wurzel64 schrieb:


> und mir eine Handynummer geschickt. 01805693283.


 
01805 ist keine Handynummer und kostet vom Handy aus bis zu 42 Cent die Minute (Preis ohne Pistol äää Gewähr )


----------



## luzifer64 (23 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
der grund meines Besuches in diesem Forum ist auch meine Tochter ( 10)die leider in solche ABO fallen getappt ist.
Nur hatte ich gleich ne ganze Liste dieser ABO s abzuarbeiten. Bislang war das Handy nur Prepaid da konnte ja niemand was abziehen, so haben sie es jetzt einfach frecherweise nachgebucht. Ich glaub auch nicht das man hier Geld zurückbekommt,auch Verbraucherschutz/ Kripo wird hier nichts nützen. Vodafone war nur insofern eine Hilfe( und auch nicht gleich der erste Mitarbeiter) das man mir die -- natürlich kostenpflichtigen Servicerufnummern kann man ja gleich nochmal abkassieren !!!) aller vorhandenen ABO s gab. Eine Sperre für Drittanbieter bringt nur soviel, das keine neuen abgeschlossen werden können. Generell diese ABOgebühren nicht überweisen tun sie auch nicht.
Also alle Servicenummern nacheinander durchgerufen, gekündigt, Datum und Name des Mitarbeiters aufgeschrieben. ( Bestätigungs SMS kam auch nur nicht auf den Link darin klicken sonst ists gleich wieder aktiv !!)
Bei Bemy muß man es mehrmals probieren oder Mail schreiben. [email protected]
Gmob ist gleich laut am Telefon geworden als ich mit Anwalt usw. drohte.Die Anschrift der rechtsabteilung ist: Handyplanet; Kundenservice; Eingang VI; Pfuelstr. 5; 10997 Berlin; Fax 01805/035319; Mail  [email protected]
Kann mir jemand aus erfahrung sagen ob das was bringt?
Ich hoffe erstmal alle ABO s erwischt zuhaben.
LG
luzifer


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2012)

luzifer64 schrieb:


> Also alle Servicenummern nacheinander durchgerufen, gekündigt, Datum und Name des Mitarbeiters aufgeschrieben. ( Bestätigungs SMS kam auch nur nicht auf den Link darin klicken sonst ists gleich wieder aktiv !
> 
> Kann mir jemand aus erfahrung sagen ob das was bringt?


Ja, tut es! Manche Leute bekommen sogar ihr Geld wieder zurück gebucht und bei wiederum anderen wird angeboten, es auf das Girokonto zurück zu überweisen. Die Hauptsache ist aber, dass der Dienst gekündigt ist!


----------



## klausi braucht heilfe (12 April 2012)

So leute ich habe auch ein abo unter bemy, habe aber nie ein Konto erstellt geschweige denn irgendwo ein Passwort eingegeben, daher helfen mir eure Vorschläge wenig...
Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2012)

klausi braucht heilfe schrieb:


> ...daher helfen mir eure Vorschläge wenig... Bitte um hilfe


 
Ja dann lies halt wenigstens z. B. den hier:





Hippo schrieb:


> Hm - sorry - die foreneigene Kristallkugel ist grade in Reparatur....
> 
> Ansonsten hier lesen: Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen


Die blauen Schriften kann man anklicken!


----------



## klausi brauch hilfe (12 April 2012)

Ich habe ein preapaid handy und ich habe kein passwort und will nicht nochmehr geld bezahlen -.-


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2012)

Na dann musst du dich (unter Benennung deiner Mobilfunknummer) an den Berliner Anbieter wenden und das steht nun mal schon xfach hier, z. B. da:


luzifer64 schrieb:


> Bei Bemy muß man es mehrmals probieren oder Mail schreiben. [email protected]
> Handyplanet; Kundenservice; Eingang VI; Pfuelstr. 5; 10997 Berlin; Fax 01805/035319; Mail [email protected]


...oder du lässt für dein Handy die Drittanbietersperre einrichten, wirst aber noch so lange zahlen müssen, bis die greift.

Wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## klausi braucht hilfe (12 April 2012)

Ich bin 16 und gehe aufs Gymnasium ich weiß das mein Rechtschreibung dem nicht entspricht, aber ich hatte es extrem eilig! Sorry.. Naja ich werde mich damit morgen nochmal auseinandersetzen. Danke erstmal.


----------



## danaundso (14 Mai 2012)

Sms an die 33233 mit dem Inhalt "STOP ABONAME"


----------



## DunkleAngara (4 Juni 2012)

Ich habe da gerade angerufen um das Abo zu kündigen leider wird man da nicht weitergeleitet an einen Kundenbetreuer weil angeblich immer ein Fehler auftritt. Darum habe ich laut dem Sprachmodul das Abo per Tastendruck gemacht und wurde auch per SMS dann bestätigt. Ich habe dann herraus gefunden dass es ein Flirtpaket war was ich angeblich aboniert haben soll aber sowas habe ich nicht nötig. Also einfach da anrufen 01805693283 und Abo kündigen leider aber ist das Geld 4.99b Euro weg.

Ich füge nochmal was zu meiner Aussage hinzu und zwar habe ich 5 Euro von meinem Netzanbieter wieder gutgeschrieben bekommen das ist doch mal sehr nett und somit sind die eingesprungen für eine Sache die eigentlich andere verzapft haben.


----------



## Hippo (4 Juni 2012)

DunkleAngara schrieb:


> ... habe ich 5 Euro von meinem Netzanbieter wieder gutgeschrieben bekommen das ist doch mal sehr nett und somit sind die eingesprungen für eine Sache die eigentlich andere verzapft haben.


Dein Provider verdient an dieser Fakturierung nicht schlecht ...
... und mittlerweile wissen auch die Provider daß die User das auch wissen ...


----------



## soldier1 (9 Juni 2012)

boaaahh ich bin grad voll am kochen...ich krieg einfach so innerhalb zwei wochen 9.98 abgezogen....ich dreh durch!! wofür...ich hab ein altes klapphandy


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2012)

soldier1 schrieb:


> ...innerhalb zwei wochen 9.98 abgezogen...wofür...ich hab ein altes klapphandy


Handyabo am Computer ausgelöst und mit über das Handy empfangenen PIN bestätigt? Oder einfach durch Anbieter eingebucht - kann eh keiner nachweisen, wie das passiert ist!


----------



## SelinaG. (10 Juni 2012)

Wendet euch an euren Anbieter z.b Vodafone !! die haben mir super geholfen und eine kostenfreie Abosperre eingerichtet !


----------



## FrankG (12 Juni 2012)

Habe folgende SMS bekommen heute
Du hast womöglich (1) Überraschung. Hier klicken: www.bemy.fm/z6mj8
Absender Nr 87000

Ich weiß nicht wo der Scheiß her kommt weil ich auch nichts anklicke über Handy 
Habe schon die verschiedenen losungswege probiert aber bisher erfolglos

Wer kann mir dabei helfen

Gruß
Frank


----------



## FrankG (12 Juni 2012)

Also ich war gerade mal auf der Seite www.bemy.fm 
Dort bin ich unten rechts auf kundigen gegangen und auf folgende
Seite geleitet worden.

http://www.bemydate.mobi/account/

Nachdem ich meine Handy Nummer eingegeben habe bekam ich diese Meldung 

Here you can manage your bemydate subscriptions.

login Sms could not be Send
please check your mobile number

Heißt das jetzt das ich garkein Abo habe ? Sondern die SMS nur ein Lockmittel war? 

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem ?

Gruss

Frank


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2012)

Das ist unklar, frage doch bitte den Berliner Anbieter:


> datedicted GmbH, Pappelallee 3-4, 10437 Berlin
> 
> Internet: www.bemydate.mobi
> 
> Hotline: [email protected] oder Hotline: 0800-3344122 (kostenfrei)


----------



## sladdy89 (20 Juni 2012)

ich hatte das gleiche problem musste jeden monat 14 .97 euro zahlen an die ........ wollt schon anwalt einschalten aber der kostet hab mich bei meinem telefon anbieter gemeldet und derm ist es möglich diese ..... bzw dritanbieter zu löschen / blockieren /rauszustreichen aus der rechnung kann sein das ihr den folgemonat dan noch zahlen müsst weil die immer auch gleich den folgemonat abbuchen aber bei mir hats geklapt ruft einfach mal an und erkundigt euch bevor ihr irgendwelche kündigungs sms schreibt wo ihr nicht wisst wem ihr schreibt )


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2012)

Ohne Punkt, Komma, Strich - fertig ist das Mondgesicht!


sladdy89 schrieb:


>


----------



## Franziii (16 Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch in diese Falle von dieser date Seite getappt. Ich habe bei der date Seite angerufen, dort meldete sich eine Computerstimme die mich aufforderte die taste 2 zu drücken und damit würdeein Abo gekündigt sein. Ich bekam auch gleich danach eine sms in der stand dass das Abo gekündigt sei. Ich hoffe nun das es stimmt und ich kein Abo mehr an der Backe kleben habe 


LG


----------



## honeygirl. (31 Juli 2012)

heey leute  ich habe kein abo bei beMyDate....mir werden trotzdem jeden monat 4,99 abgebucht ich habe es schon mit http://www.bemydate.mobi/web/Login.action?log-out=true&showPage versucht dem tipp von julia ich habe es auch schon mit https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/de/ doch bei beiden sachen steht das ich kein bo habe und trotzdem werden mir immernoch 4,99 euro abgebucht dabei bin ich doch erst 13 jahre alt!! ich dachte wenn ich mich hier anmelde könnt ihr mir helfen ohne das ich das meinen elten erzählen muss also??


----------



## BenTigger (31 Juli 2012)

Hi Honeygirl,

sprich mit deinen Eltern, denn weil du noch 13 Jahre bist, können sie dir ganz einfach und am besten helfen.
Zeige ihnen auch das Forum, dann können sie erkennen, das du nicht leichtsinnig oder fahrlässig gehandelt hast. Denn das passiert auch sehr vielen Erwachsenen, die erfahrener sind als du und sich trotzdem nicht erklären können, wie sie an das ABO gekommen sind.
Viele ABos sind darauf angelegt, nicht als solche erkannt zu werden, damit viel Geld damit verdient werden kann.


----------



## honeygirl. (31 Juli 2012)

hey Ben du hattest recht ich habe mit meinen eltern geredet...hat denn jemand eine idee wie er mir und meinen eltern helfen kann, weil ich habe schon bei gopay geckuckt aber ich habe kein abo...trotzdem werden mir 4,99 euro abgebucht bitteee heeelffttt miiirrr!!!  danke im voraus


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Juli 2012)

Lass deine Eltern sich doch mal an den Anbieter wenden:


> Hotline: [email protected] oder Hotline: 0800-3344122 (kostenfrei)


...und immer schön die Handynummer angeben!


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Juli 2012)

honeygirl. schrieb:


> hey Ben du hattest recht ich habe mit meinen eltern geredet...hat denn jemand eine idee wie er mir und meinen eltern helfen kann, weil ich habe schon bei gopay geckuckt aber ich habe kein abo...trotzdem werden mir 4,99 euro abgebucht bitteee heeelffttt miiirrr!!!  danke im voraus


Meine Bekannte spielte mit dem Smartphone "Spielaffe" und wurde plötzlich ohne weiteres Zutun von einer Pornoseite "willkommen geheißen" . Hab sofort bei O2 angerufen und eine Drittanbietersperre eingerichtet. Mal schaun, ob sich mal jemand von diesen Ganoven meldet!
Deine Eltern sollen sich mit dem Provider in Verbindung setzen, denn diese Gaunereien ufern offenbar aus!


----------



## honeygirl. (31 Juli 2012)

danke leute das ihr euch für mich so ins zeug legt danke danke danke danke ihr seid echt lieb


----------



## xKevinx (2 August 2012)

Hi,
Leute ich war da auch aber bei mir kam diese sms mit dem abo ich bin mir nicht sicher hab sie Geöffnet und weiß nicht weiter hm,.-? hab ich ein abo oder nicht niemand bei mir weiss  was davon also bitte hilfe heut oder so noch?x?=


----------



## Hippo (2 August 2012)

Hilf Dir selbst und lies erstmal den Thread. Da steht die Lösung nämlich drin!


----------



## xKevinx (3 August 2012)

Ich verstehe das nicht Hippo den Threat was ist damit gemeint? NUr ich hab das problem das ich ja nicht weiß ob ich jetzt das Abo- hab ?<OMG>


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2012)

Beginne hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bemy-abo-kündigen.35487/  zu lesen. Wenn Du an Deinem Post angekommen bist hast Du die Lösung


----------



## catch23 (3 August 2012)

Hippo meint nicht _threat_ (Bedrohung), sondern _thread (=(Diskussions-)Faden) (siehe hier)_
_Du sollst diese Diskussion hier lesen._
_Beginne hier:_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bemy-abo-kündigen.35487/

[offtopic]
Verflixt aber auch. Hippos sind einfach zu schnell.


> *Jedes Jahr sterben bei Attacken rund 300 Menschen, die Tiere greifen oft ohne jegliche Provokation an. *
> Und sie sind erstaunlich schnell: Bei einer Verfolgungsjagd erreichen die Kolosse, die rund 1200 Kilo schwer werden können, schon mal Tempo 30!


Also:

Hippo = threat
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bemy-abo-kündigen.35487/ = thread

[Modedit by Hippo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ]


----------



## xKevinx (3 August 2012)

Leute ich hab nur ein problem ich weiß nicht ob ich das Abo hab das ist die frage ansonste würd ichjs hinkriegen ich hab sowas bekommen das ich ich mich damit anmelden muss hab versehentlich drufgeclickt. Wollte das erst nicht habe nicht gesehen) ,O bitte hilfe

also ich mein das ich die sms bekommen hab hab draufgeclickt nichts mitgemacht also ich weiß nicht ob ich das jetzt hab oder nicht ich hab bisl angst . ,?"


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 August 2012)

Hellsehen gehört nicht zu unserem Angebot hier, auch wenn wir über eine ständig verlegte, virtuelle Kristallkugel verfügen. Du musst nun halt warten, was auf deiner Rechnung steht oder nicht steht bzw. deine Abuchungen vom Prepaidkonto kontrollieren.


----------



## xKevinx (3 August 2012)

hab es noch nicht meinen eltern gesagt viellei werden se ka aber was meint ihr soll ich dan machen rüdiger?x? Ihr seit cool nur nicht immer wieder auf die seite hinweisen ich kann auch lesen und hab angefangen mein problem ist was neues ,O

für die kommas muss ich mich entschuldigen ich sehs erst immer wenn ichs geschrieben habe h)


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2012)

Nicht nur für die Kommata ...
Die Lust Texte wie Deine zu entziffern und zu raten was Du meinst tendiert gegen null
Und Dein Problem ist nicht neu, das hatten hundert andere vor Dir.
RK hat Dir geschrieben was Du tun kannst. Ansonsten entnehme ich noch einem Satzfragment daß Du unter 18 bist. Zeige Deinen Eltern diesen Thread hier und laß die dann mal machen



> Fünf Vorschläge zur Vereinfachung der deutschen Rechtschreibung
> 
> Bitte durchlesen und schon mal an die Zukunft gewöhnen - Kommentare bitte dann nur noch in der neuen Rechtschreibung.
> 
> ...


----------



## xKevinx (3 August 2012)

Hippo du gehst unter die [X] das ist diskriminierend meine Texte kann man schon entziffern ich bin ja nicht "Hippo" oder "Harry". Und wenn mir was wegfallen sollte ist es ein tippfehler*  ,GEMEIN,!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2012)

bei der Sache bleiben du musst
eltern beichten du kannst
abbuchung prüfen du sollst
dich beruhigen du könntest
gegrüsst du seist

Meister Yoda

PS: Im Bekanntenkreis hatte ein Vater ein Problem mit denen, Sohnemann hatte mit dem Smartphone Abos "bestellt". Nach zwei freundlichen Mails, die u.a. das Wort "Rechtsanwalt" enthielten, wurde das Abo gestoppt und der Betrag zurück überwiesen. Und dabei hat er noch nicht 'mal damit gedroht, dass er's dem aka erzählt 

Eltern können helfen, wenn sie Bescheid wissen. Schick sie hierher. Hier gibt's genügend erfahrene Eltern... (naja, man merkt das bei meinen Postings _nicht immer_)


----------



## BenTigger (3 August 2012)

xKevinx schrieb:


> Hippo du gehst unter die [X] das ist diskriminierend meine Texte kann man schon entziffern ich bin ja nicht "Hippo" oder "Harry". Und wenn mir was wegfallen sollte ist es ein tippfehler* ,GEMEIN,!


 
Wie ich am Wort GEMEIN sehe, funktioniert deine Shift Taste.
Warum nutzt du sie nicht konsequent? Ist die auch weggefallen?
Und wenn ich deine Texte so sehe, sorry armes Deutschland...
Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber auch *DU* kannst vor dem speichern des Textes noch mal lesen, was geschrieben wurde und dann das weggefallene hinzufügen. Du erwartest, das wir für dich deine Probleme lösen, bist aber nicht bereit, auch etwas dafür zu tun, was es uns erleichtert, dich zu verstehen?

Bedenke, *wir sehen hier nur* *dein geschriebenes Wort.* Gesten, Gesichtsausdrücke und sonstige Zeichen einer visuellen Kommunikation entfallen hier.

Und du verlangst also tatsächlich von UNS, dass wir stundenlang dein Getippsel analysieren und dann dir helfen?
*Nee DAS ist GEMEIN*

Denk mal darüber nach. Eine Entschuldigung wäre natürlich dein Alter. mit 112 Jahren kann man schon an Parkinson, Zipperlein, Alterssehschwäche leiden, die einem das Schreiben in einem Forum erheblich erschweren können.
Oder kannst du nicht mal dein Geburtsdatum richtig eingeben? 12.Juli 1900 ??

Weißt du, durch solches Verhalten, kommt in uns das Gefühl auf, wir werden nur verschaukelt und nicht ernst genommen.
Aber wenn dem so ist, dann kannst du dir auch gern woanders Hilfe suchen.



PS. Ich habe grade meinen Text noch mal durchgelesen und 5 Tippfehler gefunden und beseitigt. Es geht also...


----------



## stellaaa (6 August 2012)

Julia Bachor schrieb:


> Hey an alle ich weis jetzt wie man dieses abo bei "bemydate" kündigt ihr müsst euch wohl irgendwie auf dieser seite http://www.bemydate.mobi/web/Login.action?log-out=true&showPage= angemeldet haben.... ihr müsst dort rein gehen und auf mein konto und dort steht das abo das muss man schließen steht da auf english "close" danach müsste das abo gekündigt sein danach würd ich auch grad das ganze konto löschen damit es auch wirklich weg ist hab ich auch gemacht =) libe grüße und viel glück Julia



VIELEN DANK!!!  hoffentliich klappt das auch...


----------



## nelerini (21 August 2012)

Hallo.
Ich habe auch so ein Abo abgeschlossen,weiß aber nicht wie.
Alle schreiben ich soll mich bei goPAY anmelden,wenn ich aber meine handynummer dort angebe wird mir gesagt das mir keine TAN geschickt werden kann.
Da ich jetzt nicht jede woche 4,99€ Bezahlem möchte,würde ich mich über Schnelle hilfe freuen 

Nelerini


----------



## AlexDerHilfsbereite (30 August 2012)

Hey liebe leute, hatte das Problem auch hab das Galaxy S3 und da war ein für mich unbekanntes symbol sag ich mal ich hab da drauf gedrückt und zack hatte ich das Abo, is ganz easy kackt auf das geld das macht am wenigsten stress ihr ruft einfach unter der "01805693283" an wartet bis ihr im Hauptmenü seit und dann sagt der "Drücken sie die Taste 2 um das Abo zu kündigen" das macht ihr und ihr könnt auf MeinVodafon oder sonst wo sehen das es inaktive gesetzt wurde. Is also Ganz einfach das macht auf an wenigsten Probleme so habs ich grade eben gemacht 

MFG Alex


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 August 2012)

AlexDerHilfsbereite schrieb:


> ....hab das Galaxy S3 und da war ein für mich unbekanntes symbol sag ich mal ich hab da drauf gedrückt und zack hatte ich das Abo....


@Alex, kannst du das Symbol abfotografieren und hier zur Verfügung stellen? Das wäre sehr hilfsbereit, denn dann könnten wir gezielt warnen.



AlexDerHilfsbereite schrieb:


> .....is ganz easy kackt auf das geld ....


Genau das ist das Problem - das machen die meisten nämlich so oder so ähnlich! Da der überwiegende Teil der Kundschaft des Anbieters widerstandslos zahlt, wiegen sich Anbieter und Provider in Sicherheit. Man geht davon aus, dass die Kunden das Abo somit zumindest mal probieren wollten und das kosten seinen Preis! Nur, einfach nur auf ein Symbol klicken rechtfertigt keine kostenpflichtige Buchung, geschweige denn die Zahlung - das wäre schlichtweg illegal!


----------



## PapaShango (30 August 2012)

Tachchen,
hatte das gleiche Problem mit Bemy,
auf der GoPay-Seite kommt immer das mir keine Tan zugeschickt werden kann^^
dann die 0180er Nummer angerufen und auf die 2 gedrückt,
innerhalb 45 sek hatte ich das Abo los mit Bestätigungs-SMS !!!
also nochmal ca 0,35€ investiert aber ich habe eine Bestätigung über die Kündigung 

lg


----------



## Wallno (4 September 2012)

Hallo.
Ich hab das Problem auch -.-
Auf https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/de/ kommt bei mir nur "*Leider können wir Ihnen derzeit keine TAN zusenden.*​ "​Muss ich dann jetzt bei der Nummer anrufen und denen erklären, dass ich das Abo kündigen will, oder was genau?^^​​


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 September 2012)

@ Wallnom, welches Abo hast du genau? Wenn es um Bemydate geht, dann kannst du dich auch an den Berliner Anbieter wenden: http://www.bemydate.mobi/web/Forward.action?content=imprint



> _Abbestellen unter [email protected] oder Hotline: 01805-MYDATE (0,14 EUR/Min. aus dem Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 0,42 EUR/Min)_


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 September 2012)

Wenn man nach diesem BeMyDate recherchiert, kommen einem interessante Vermarktungsergebnisse unter. Mit dem Deckmantel BeMyDate lassen sich anscheinend Nebenprodukte verwirklichen. Man staune z. B. darüber:



> Habe gerade by facebook den "bist du fb-süchtig" test gemacht und meine handynummer angegeben und jetzt hab ich eine sms gekriegt mit: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch ihr bemydate Konto(4,99EUR/Woche) wurde erfolgreich eingerichtet. Hilfe/Abmelden:" und dann so ein Link, hab den angeklickt, mich mit meiner handynummer angemeldet Da stand nur: Here you can manage your bemydate subscriptions. Your Number: 0049157***** > HIER <


Am besten fand ich übrigens den hier:


			
				wbs-law.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Neue Abofalle für Handybesitzer: Werbeanzeigen auf Kostenfalle von bemydate.mobi der Datedicted GmbH*
> 
> *Als Handybesitzer sollten Sie beim Aufrufen von Werbeanzeigen im Internet lieber vorsichtig sein. Das gilt vor allem, wenn Sie auf die Webseite „bemydate.mobi“ der Datedicted GmbH gelenkt werden – und an einem sogenannten „Lovetest“ teilnehmen sollen. Hier sollten Sie vor allem Ihre Handynummer nicht preisgeben. *
> 
> ...


Das erinnert mich immer wieder an Kater Tom und Inkasso auf Fingertipp, > HIER <.


----------



## MisterFailing (5 September 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines, großes, dummes Problemchen...
Ich habe auch so einen Tarif an der Backe kleben. Es geht ebenfalls um so einen bemydate-Abo. Ich habe bereits versucht mein Abo über die bemydate.de zu kündigen. Dann habe ich versucht mein Abo über goPAY zu kündigen. Dort heißt es ja dass man seine Handynummer mit Vorwahl eingeben muss um einen TAN-Code zu bekommen mit dem man sich dann anmelden kann. Mein Problem ist nun dass ich schon seit 30 Minuten lang probiere meine Handynummer ein zu geben (natürlich an der richtigen Stelle ^^). Über dem Eingabefeld steht dann: 
*Leider können wir Ihnen derzeit keine TAN zusenden.* 
Bitte überprüfen Sie, ob die eingegebene Handy-Nummer korrekt ist. 

Meine Handynummer habe ich komplett und richtig im Kopf aber es funktioniert einfach nicht... Ich habe auch keine Ahnung was ich probieren soll. Auf der Seite von bemydate sollte es ja eine Kategorie "Meine Seite" oder so geben auf der man dann einfach "close" eingeben könnte. Diese Seite mit der Möglichkeit kann ich nach 30 Minuten suchen auch nicht finden! Was mache ich falsch?! 
Gebe ich eventuell bei goPAY eine falsche Vorwahl ein? Ich wohne ja in Berlin, da ist doch die Vorwahl +49, oder?


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2012)

+49/Handynummer dann ohne "0"
Z.B.
+49/171/Nummer


----------



## MisterFailing (5 September 2012)

Ich habe das schon probiert...
Es funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 September 2012)

Wie oft soll man das noch hier rein schreiben?



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ... dann kannst du dich auch an den Berliner Anbieter wenden: http://www.bemydate.mobi/web/Forward.action?content=imprint
> 
> 
> 
> > _Abbestellen unter [email protected] oder Hotline: 01805-MYDATE (0,14 EUR/Min. aus dem Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 0,42 EUR/Min)_


----------



## Pät (9 September 2012)

Vielen Dank Alex der Hilfreiche ^^
Bei mir haben nähmlich die Seiten die Hier angegeben sind auch nicht funktioniert also danke nochmal ^^ 

MfG Pät


----------



## AlexDerHilfsbereite (9 September 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> @Alex, kannst du das Symbol abfotografieren und hier zur Verfügung stellen? Das wäre sehr hilfsbereit, denn dann könnten wir gezielt warnen.
> 
> Genau das ist das Problem - das machen die meisten nämlich so oder so ähnlich! Da der überwiegende Teil der Kundschaft des Anbieters widerstandslos zahlt, wiegen sich Anbieter und Provider in Sicherheit. Man geht davon aus, dass die Kunden das Abo somit zumindest mal probieren wollten und das kosten seinen Preis! Nur, einfach nur auf ein Symbol klicken rechtfertigt keine kostenpflichtige Buchung, geschweige denn die Zahlung - das wäre schlichtweg illegal!


 


Ja MAche ich sobald ich das zeichen wieder habe is kein Problem und ich meine das geld zurück fordern mit scheißt auf das geld weil da kann man evtl noch schwierigkeiten haben da machen die evtl faxen


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2012)

AlexDerHilfsbereite schrieb:


> geld zurück fordern .... da kann man evtl noch schwierigkeiten haben da machen die evtl faxen


Fas mag ja sein aber Recht sollte doch auch Recht bleiben. Alle Anbieter und die Provider rechnen mit der widerstandslosen Übergabe der Buchung und damit, dass dem nahezu niemand widerspricht. Wir haben hierzu treffende Empfehlungen im Forum: _Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter_


----------



## Knuddi (17 September 2012)

Ditschi schrieb:


> Es gibt einfache 2 Moeglichkeiten das ABO zu kuendigen:
> 
> https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/
> "Hier gehts zur TAN-Anforderung" anklicken
> ...


----------



## Knuddi (17 September 2012)

Hallo,

vieln Dank für deinen Kommentar zu diesem Thema. Er war sehr hilfreich. Habe unter der Nummer 01805240077 angerufen und diese haben mir bestätigt, dass sie das unerwünschte Abo löschen und mir hierzu eine Bestätigugsmail schicken.

Also nochmals vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Waheed (26 September 2012)

Einfache Methode, um aus Datedicted 4,99 EUR abbestellen

Ein. Öffnungszeiten: http://www.bemydate.mobi/account/
2. Geben Sie Ihre Handynummer
3. Sie senden Ihnen einen Link für die Anmeldung per SMS.
4. Öffnen Sie den Link, den Sie in sms empfangen.
5. Klicken Sie auf "Schließen" auf dieser Seite.
6. Sie haben sich erfolgreich aus Datedicted 4,99 EUR abo abbestellt

Cheers.


----------

